# clearing issue



## nlkips (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey guys just wondering what to try or do with my skeeter pee. It's been clearing for 3 weeks now and the past 2 with a heat belt on just to try and maintain a constant temperature. It is still a cloudy with a small amount of sediment. The only thing I'm wondering that could be the issue is the fact that the hbs didn't have sparkolloid so they sold me LIQUOR QUIK™ Super-Kleer™ Isinglass Finings. Can I add another 2 oz bottle of this stuff or should I try and find some sparkolloid and add to it also. This is my first batch so I'm not sure of what to do.


----------



## novalou (Apr 28, 2013)

nlkips said:


> Hey guys just wondering what to try or do with my skeeter pee. It's been clearing for 3 weeks now and the past 2 with a heat belt on just to try and maintain a constant temperature. It is still a cloudy with a small amount of sediment. The only thing I'm wondering that could be the issue is the fact that the hbs didn't have sparkolloid so they sold me LIQUOR QUIK Super-Kleer Isinglass Finings. Can I add another 2 oz bottle of this stuff or should I try and find some sparkolloid and add to it also. This is my first batch so I'm not sure of what to do.



Let the temperature drop. Wines clear great at cooler temps. Did you use pectic enzyme during fermentation?

Give it more time before you add any more fining agents.


----------



## nlkips (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok I'll remove the belt again. I thought I seen other people having this problem and it looked like they were told the temp was too low. And I didn't use any pectic enzyme. I followed directions off the skeeter pee website and watched the youtube video. Hopefully dropping the temp will work. Thanks


----------



## CBell (Apr 28, 2013)

Keep us posted if you find something that works. I've racked mine off a lot of sediment but it is by no means clear. Trying to be patient and figuring it will clear eventually.


----------



## robie (Apr 29, 2013)

Wine clears better and faster at a little higher temperature than one would normally age a wine. In the mid-70's is much better for a wine that is refusing to clear.

Did you degas the wine? Excess gas will only slow the clearing. Make sure you have an air lock on the wine.

The two-part SuperKlear is an excellent clearing agent. Was the one you used only one part?


----------



## nlkips (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah The wine was degassed. stirred until no bubbles and then used to bottle sealing pump to pull a slight vacuum and no gas being released. Airlock is attached and that part looks good too. This is the clearing agent I used. http://www.winemakeri.com/Isinglass_Finings_p/13440.htm

I am in no rush with it since its not close to being ready for this weekend as I had hoped. I've thought about racking it to the next step where I add more sugar, but I know thats not going to help it clear. So the only thing now is one person says to remove the heat belt and another to add it. So I'll go a week without it on and if no difference I'll just put it back on and see how that helps.


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2013)

I typically dont use fining agents but when I do I use the 2 part SuperKleer. Ive heard though that even when that didnt work the Sparkaloid did. Ive only ever had the 2 part SuperKleer not work for me once in all my winemaking and the only thing that remedied that wine was running it through a Vinebrite gravity filter despite knowing this could have been a disater because filtering a cloudy wine is asking for a clogged filter! It actually worked great and didnt clog and finally was able to bottle this batch after 2 years.


----------



## Arne (May 8, 2013)

Normally the sparkaloid seems to work great with S.P. I have only had it fail once and think it was my fault and not the sparkaloid. One other plus with the sparkaloid is it is cheap. Arne.


----------



## nlkips (May 9, 2013)

Wade E, it took two years for it to clear to bottle? Damn I hope thats not the case as it will be thrown out before then.

So it has been another week without using a heat belt and no difference. MY other 2 belts are in use for another little while, but the temperature is getting warmer in the house as it warms up so I am probably good. 

So has anyone used a clearing agent twice or is that bad mojo? Also I'm wondering if just racking it to another carboy and leaving the sediment behind could possibly help? Just curious on what I could do.


----------



## wineforfun (May 9, 2013)

What does anyone know about cold crashing for clearing? I had a guy at our local mead shop tell me that is one of the best ways to get sediment to drop, after you have attained the SG you are looking for. Maybe he was just talking about mead, but I would think it would work with wine too.


----------



## novalou (May 9, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> What does anyone know about cold crashing for clearing? I had a guy at our local mead shop tell me that is one of the best ways to get sediment to drop, after you have attained the SG you are looking for. Maybe he was just talking about mead, but I would think it would work with wine too.



I've cold stabilized some of my white wines. It does do wonders!


----------



## nlkips (May 12, 2013)

So I added a 2 part clearing agent a couple days ago and will keep an eye on it over the next week. Right now it's placed in my basement stairwell where the temp is constant and no sunlight. If it doesn't clear up ill continue with the next step and filter before bottling


----------



## suecasa (May 13, 2013)

*me too*

my current batch of berry skeeter isnt clearing … i followed Dave's newer recipe that adds oak and banana. i did use pectin enzyme … but it's still looking hazy … we got snow this weekend .. so guess we dont need it on the beach anytime soon .. but i'm getting anxious!! my last batch is gone!!


----------



## nlkips (May 20, 2013)

Ok still not cleared. S.g. Is .998. I'm going to carry on and add the 6 cups of sugar and wait the 2 weeks like it says to do. Ill just run it through a filter to clear it up hopefully. Worse thing it tastes bad and I try over again from scratch


----------



## novalou (May 21, 2013)

nlkips said:


> Ok still not cleared. S.g. Is .998. I'm going to carry on and add the 6 cups of sugar and wait the 2 weeks like it says to do. Ill just run it through a filter to clear it up hopefully. Worse thing it tastes bad and I try over again from scratch



At SG of 0.998, it might not be done fermenting, hence the cloudiness. Adding sugar will just keep it going.

If it were me, here is what I would do. Refrigerate, let it clear. Rack off the sediment and stabilize with kmeta and sorbate. Then backsweeten.

Patience. Don't rush it.


----------



## CBell (May 21, 2013)

I ended up backsweetening my SP before it cleared, simply to fill headspace. It did clear, eventually, but we're not talking 1 week after clearing agents were added. Put it in a closet somewhere and check on it in a month. A watched pot never boils, and a watched pee never clears.


----------



## nlkips (May 21, 2013)

I have it placed in the stairway going to my basement so there is never much light. This has been going jus shy of 2 months and started to think of discarding it. Ill just leave it where it is and start my next batch shortly. If that batch doesn't turn out ill drink it with sprite or 7-up. 

Has anyone ever used lemonade flavored pop? A guy at a hbs said your sugar/water is already mixed and it should come out the same. What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## CBell (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, mine cleared just when I was ready to toss it. I was going down to the basement to bottle it in large jugs for mixing because I wanted my carboy for other pursuits, and imagine my surprise when it had cleared in the couple o weeks I had been too busy to even throw it a sideways glance. Hopefully you have the same luck eventually


----------



## CBell (May 21, 2013)

I would also try treating with pectic enzyme if you haven't, because hey, why the heck not at this point (I tried about 5 fining agents and pectic so I have no idea which one finally worked). Keep positive, at least your pee is getting enough age to be great by the time it clears. Mine had a lot of off flavors that really mellowed while I was on the neverending clearing journey


----------



## nlkips (May 21, 2013)

That was pretty good that it cleared like that. Hopefully it does the same for me. Before I mixed the sugar in last night it smelled strong. Not sure if thats good or bad. As per normal with this hobby, only time will tell. What is pectic enzyme? I haven't noticed it at any of the stores. I need to call one tomorrow to confirm something about a lager I have on and I'll ask then if they carry it.


----------



## nlkips (May 21, 2013)

Never mind, I just looked up the enzyme. Is that something that can be added now or is it better in the beginning?

Thanks again for the help


----------



## CBell (May 21, 2013)

clears the haze from fruit juices; added at the start in most fruit wines, figured I could have a pectin haze from lemon juice, even if commercial, so treated with pectic enzyme to break it down. They should carry it; it is a common ingredient. If you add it unnecessarily it doesn't do any harm or impart off flavors, and is pretty cheap, so when my SP didn't clear i figured it was worth it.


----------



## nlkips (May 22, 2013)

So I got the pectic enzyme and it calls for 1/2 tsp per gallon of must. I'm past the fermenting stage and dealing with 23 litres approx. So do I add a tsp or 2 or do I match this up with the total liquid in the carboy?


----------



## novalou (May 22, 2013)

nlkips said:


> So I got the pectic enzyme and it calls for 1/2 tsp per gallon of must. I'm past the fermenting stage and dealing with 23 litres approx. So do I add a tsp or 2 or do I match this up with the total liquid in the carboy?



23L is six gallons. So for 1/2 tsp per gallon, add 3 tsp. mix well.


----------



## nlkips (May 23, 2013)

Haha I feel like a dumbass. Was thinking the must was the juice concentrate, but figured I'd ask


----------



## nlkips (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. I think the pectic enzyme worked. Cleared yesterday and stole a glass today and it is tasting awesome. I just put on a malbec kit yesterday and will use the yeast slurry to make the next batch.


----------



## CBell (May 28, 2013)

Glad the pectic worked! Such a good feeling when it clears after eluding you for so long


----------



## nlkips (May 28, 2013)

Oh I know. It took awhile but the transformation happened within 24 hours once it started.


----------

